# ? what fish bite in march in nc



## cgsteiger (Apr 13, 2006)

What should be bitting in march in nc i should be in avon and probally will be fishing the peir in avon?Also do i need a licence to fish the piers or is it included in the fee you pay?


----------



## drumrunner (Aug 4, 2004)

Well you would be alone cause the pier is closeed in March. Usually the further south you go the better in the spring, Frisco and hatteras intlet. The water temps will be warmer. March generally sees a few blow toads, a sea mullet or two later in the month, some puppies and trout, and the outside chance of the first big drum. Ya might still see a stray big blue or striper still caught too.


----------



## jay (Feb 19, 2004)

*?*

yeah I plan on being there about the same time but in or past frisco...can't remember... anyways still gonnna hook up some how... Can you fish off of o.k. island? if so is it any better than that point a hatters


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

jay said:


> yeah I plan on being there about the same time but in or past frisco...can't remember... anyways still gonnna hook up some how... Can you fish off of o.k. island? if so is it any better than that point a hatters


 That time of yr Ocock is probably the best,and yes you can fish off there,with saltwater license...


Good answer,Drumrunner...


----------



## jay (Feb 19, 2004)

yes!


----------



## sinker man (Jun 16, 2006)

Heck, no need to get excited. You'd probably be better off fishing Chesapeake Bay. I hate to say it but dress warm and keep your expectations low or you will just be be a cold disappointed fisherman on most march days. If the fish ain't biting and the wind is blowing you can do some fine beach combing and still have time for other stuff. Probably any of the tackle shops would let you sponsor an oyster roast that time of yr. March is a great time to just kick back , slow down and learn things.


----------



## jay (Feb 19, 2004)

*...*

ehh bay fishin gettin ol' lol , just egar to get into some actual decent beach fishin'


----------

